# Reptile Beauty Contest!! Is she ready?



## KimandKarasi (May 23, 2012)

Karasi will be participating in a cold-blooded beauty contest hosted by Petco on June 2nd and 3rd, and I wanted to get everyones opinion on what I made for her to wear! I was on a low budget, and when i made it i didnt measure her first... but all in all I think she's adorable, but my mothers eye may be different from judge eyes! lol!






















^Video of how adorable she looks walking around in it, lol!!


----------



## bigred (May 23, 2012)

I think you tort will take first place, looks great


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 23, 2012)

Thank you  I really hope she does!
I'll be posting pictures of my competitors as well when I see them June 2nd and 3rd


----------



## bigred (May 23, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> Thank you  I really hope she does!
> I'll be posting pictures of my competitors as well when I see them June 2nd and 3rd



You should really give the competitors the evil eye


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 24, 2012)

She looks like a winner to me! I love the rear view!


----------



## wellington (May 24, 2012)

Such a beauty queen, she's got first place for sure. I love the butt shot too


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> Such a beauty queen, she's got first place for sure. I love the butt shot too


Haha! Thank you guys  I like how her butt waddles when she walks  the video works right?


----------



## l0velesly (May 24, 2012)

I love it! She looks amazing


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 24, 2012)

lushcious said:


> I love it! She looks amazing



Awww, thank you!  I'm pretty pumped about this contest, lol, but I hear a lot of people bring their A game.. they say last year a guy brought in a snake with little fake legs on him, haha! (though I have no idea how they got them to stay on, but it's a funny mental image to me )


----------



## wellington (May 24, 2012)

I don't see a link to a video. Does anyone else?


----------



## jaizei (May 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> I don't see a link to a video. Does anyone else?



The last picture links to a video.


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 24, 2012)

jaizei said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a link to a video. Does anyone else?
> ...



Thank you jaizei


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 24, 2012)

Too cute, I'd vote for her.


----------



## Kerryann (May 25, 2012)

She will win for sure  I love that cute face!!


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 6, 2012)

My little girl won first place!(on the second day.. XD) and got me a 15 dollar gift card!  totally worth it! 

this video I have to put up, because it cracked me UP!!! At first I was watching the huge iguana a guy brought.. then at the top right corner I see Karasi doing a dance to try and get at some strawberries!! haha!!! (please excuse my less-than-attractive laugh  I was just caught offguard )
http://s867.photobucket.com/albums/ab234/Amethyst1117/?action=view&current=010-5.mp4

Then I finally gave her some..  This was her first time eating them, and she obviously liked it!
http://s867.photobucket.com/albums/ab234/Amethyst1117/?action=view&current=007-4.mp4

And here were some of the other contestants (the huge iguana you saw was one, aand there was another that was a beautiful bright orange but for some reason my phone didnt save the photo of that one  And some kids brought hermit crabs... which obviously arent reptiles, but because the store owner felt sorry for them she let them enter..  ) 

I LOVE how they dressed up this beardie! He even had an aluminum helmet with horns and a spike-ball tail cover XD he was always knocking them off though, lol!






And a Russian tortoise with a hawaiian shirt sticker on his shell XD his little container was done so cute too!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations! Butt dance is cute!


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats! You deserve the win!! Karasi's wiggle dance is so cute!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to admit, I am a bit disappointed or perhaps disillusioned is the right term. When I saw the sign at the store advertising they were having this, I thought great folks showing of their healthy animals. Not meaning the animals you showed, including yours were not healthy.  Not sure how to explain this, maybe I should say it this way... I thought it was going to be animals using their natural health and beauty, along with personality to win. The use of costumes shocks me. I think the costume should be kept for the Halloween shows. Sorry just me being a fuddy duddy. I just find the costume detracts from the reptiles.

Yours was cute and my first thought was she would make a cute ring barrier at some wedding.


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 9, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I have to admit, I am a bit disappointed or perhaps disillusioned is the right term. When I saw the sign at the store advertising they were having this, I thought great folks showing of their healthy animals. Not meaning the animals you showed, including yours were not healthy.  Not sure how to explain this, maybe I should say it this way... I thought it was going to be animals using their natural health and beauty, along with personality to win. The use of costumes shocks me. I think the costume should be kept for the Halloween shows. Sorry just me being a fuddy duddy. I just find the costume detracts from the reptiles.
> 
> Yours was cute and my first thought was she would make a cute ring barrier at some wedding.



I asked the cashier if it was going to be based on the health and coloration and such, but he told me that it was a matter of creativity  so I completely understand where you're coming from.  and (even though by the time I get married she will be MUCH bigger.) I will make her another one to fit so she can be my ring bearer! That'll be something!  (my family would probably get mad at me knowing them, but its my wedding right?  lol)


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 9, 2012)

what a bueaty


----------



## bigred (Jun 9, 2012)

Im glad you won first place


----------



## Mousey97 (Jun 9, 2012)

How adorable! Good job on first place!


----------

